# Mixed Media and Altered Art



## CMYKgal (Oct 29, 2010)

A place for those who enjoy doing mixed media and altered art! Tell about your art style, the kinds of materials and techniques you like to use, links, artists, you name it.


----------



## CMYKgal (Oct 29, 2010)

I've been gone awhile - hope it's okay to just bump this thread. I looked first to make sure it was the only thread on the subject.

I started an art journal this year. I just used an old workbook for the pages. I have heard some art journalers take a fatter book and then tear out about 5-10 pages and leave one, repeat etc. so as to leave room for gluing on layers and embellishments. But I decided to just get started and deal with the thickness issue later. So when it needed it, I separated the pages and made a new spine out of cardboard.

It's kind of like a scrapbook - I'd collected a lot of collage stuff, ephemera, etc. - had so much on hand I just started putting it into the journal fast and without overthinking it. The result is I have many pages that still have plenty of blank space or otherwise can be layered and reworked as much as my imagination allows. I'm having a blast with it.


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

Acrylic paint, Prismacolor pencils...sometimes I use watercolor with these, inspired by deep space nebulae photos by NASA. Very exciting to do `cause I have to stay alert for things that might happen on the paper, happy accidents which happens with this style, fun to do. Once they dry I come back in with the color pencils and bring stuff out that I see.


----------



## CMYKgal (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi pencils!  I love NASA photos too! Subscribe to Jet Propulsion Laboratory on my Facebook page. Also Space.com. 

I also like things like oil rainbows in a puddle and interesting patterns of color and form in nature. My art is non-representational but my inspiration is often from organic or other processes I observe in the world.

And of course from letting the medium (or media) I'm working with do what it wants and then finding a point where I want to jump in and start tweaking with it to bring out what I find interesting and exciting in color, pattern, composition, etc.


----------



## itsurrealthing (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh, now i've found you, perfect forum. I have so much to talk about but is there anybody here to tal with and listen to? I dont think many people are really interested in what I do . I want to see more of the type of art that Would appear in this section.


----------



## CMYKgal (Oct 29, 2010)

We just have to keep posting and it will grow! Whether it's conversation, our art, links to sites we've found, jump right in and post!


----------



## CMYKgal (Oct 29, 2010)

One site I like is Cloth Paper Scissors: http://www.clothpaperscissors.com/ They also publish a print magazine.


----------



## Hemp Artist Canvas (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm looking into hemp canvas. Has anyone used hemp canvas before. I have only found this place that has them. http://canvasland.net/


----------



## CMYKgal (Oct 29, 2010)

I have only used ordinary canvas thus far - you might post a thread about hemp canvas in the Oil Painting (or Acrylic Painting) section(s) of the board - perhaps someone there has had experience with it. Good luck!


----------



## DbproBeats (Mar 26, 2013)

I like to make music  Using my midi-keyboard and different software. Check out my work and tell me what you think  www.dbprobeats.com


----------

